# OUYA users HERE!



## tozevleal (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi gbatemp users

I decided to create this thread because the OUYA comunity here is very rare... and i need to meet new gamers and developers who have this little awesome android gaming console!

On this thread you can talk about OUYA games, Ouya future launch tittles, OUYA hacking and OUYA Modding (hardware) and maybe some online tournaments (like bombsquad or meltdown)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm still deciding whether I should get one or not...


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I'm still deciding whether I should get one or not...


 
I recomend you to get one! You can play any game from the old consoles (with a emulator) and you can play the normal android games (made for tablets/phones) and the android games made for OUYA (with controller support)!
Its a great system! Great for indie developers (like me), we don't need to buy any kind of license to publish our games... And great for gamers because you can find some exclusive games (like amazing frog)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you talking ouya the system or the store which can run on mojo?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Are you talking ouya the system or the store which can run on mojo?


 

I'm going to guess that the OP is talking about the console. Also, I'm surprised that the OUYA console does not have its own little section in the Android part of this forum. The console is fairly decent and has it's highs and lows.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I'm going to guess that the OP is talking about the console. Also, I'm surprised that the OUYA console does not have its own little section in the Android part of this forum. The console is fairly decent and has it's highs and lows.


Best emulation console that doesn't need mods.


----------



## froatsnook (Jan 4, 2015)

I love my Ouya for local co-op games.  The controller sucks, so I use PS3 controllers.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

froatsnook said:


> I love my Ouya for local co-op games.  The controller sucks, so I use PS3 controllers.


How do you do it? Does it need sixaxis app?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Best emulation console that doesn't need mods.


 

Are you kidding me? The OUYA needs a ton of mods! Hell, I wrote the damn book on OUYA modding  Just check my tutorials over at OUYA Forum


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Are you kidding me? The OUYA needs a ton of mods! Hell, I wrote the damn book on OUYA modding  Just check my tutorials over at OUYA Forum


It does need mods But it is maybe the only way to play an emu without modding it first (I was basically comparing a modded Wii vs ouya)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 4, 2015)

froatsnook said:


> I love my Ouya for local co-op games.  The controller sucks, so I use PS3 controllers.


The controller is great... it's just like the Xbox controller.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> The controller is great... it's just like the Xbox controller.


I think it depends as some people (like me) don't like the Xbox controller and others who do sometimes don't like the build quality


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I think it depends as some people (like me) don't like the Xbox controller and others who do sometimes don't like the build quality


i like the controllers joy sticks


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> i like the controllers joy sticks


I personally don't care for the ps3 controller on android/ouya becasue of how it natively maps buttons (0 is accept for example) but atleast map able buttons help


----------



## froatsnook (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How do you do it? Does it need sixaxis app?


 
It works with PS3 controllers out of the box.  It's just a bit hard to pair them.  Fortunately pairing persists after a reboot, so it's a one time problem.  See here: http://dayoftheouya.com/pairing-ps3-controller-with-your-ouya/

I'm usually playing with 4 of these instead of the ouya controller.  The PS4 controller I have works too, but it has to be plugged in.



tozevleal said:


> Hi gbatemp users
> 
> I decided to create this thread because the OUYA comunity here is very rare... and i need to meet new gamers and developers who have this little awesome android gaming console!
> 
> On this thread you can talk about OUYA games, Ouya future launch tittles, OUYA hacking and OUYA Modding (hardware) and maybe some online tournaments (like bombsquad or meltdown)


 
One thing that really annoys me about my Ouya is the update process.  Maybe the problem is that my router is in the other room, but updating over wifi fails every time.  I let it sit there for more than an hour and the progress was still at 10%.  Apparently you can update via USB, but it's not easy at all.

My favorite games are Bomb Squad and Towerfall.  Now that these are out on PC, the console feels less necessary to me.  On the other hand, we've also had a ton of fun playing No Brakes Valet and Hidden in Plain Sight.



DarkFlare69 said:


> The controller is great... it's just like the Xbox controller.


 
I like xbox controllers.  I like PS3 controllers.  I don't like the ouya controller.  It feels cheap and I had some problems with input lag.  Every time I play with a group of 4, no one wants to use it!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

froatsnook said:


> I like xbox controllers. I like PS3 controllers. I don't like the ouya controller. It feels cheap and I had some problems with input lag. Every time I play with a group of 4, no one wants to use it!


 
To be fair the main console controllers cost more than the ouya controller does in terms of production costs but i could be wrong.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It does need mods But it is maybe the only way to play an emu without modding it first (I was basically comparing a modded Wii vs ouya)



In that regard, you are completely correct. The OUYA is a fun little box but it has a few major flaws that I hope OUYA Inc. solves in the long run.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> In that regard, you are completely correct. The OUYA is a fun little box but it has a few major flaws that I hope OUYA Inc. solves in the long run.


 
Really the madcats mojo is better it can play ouya and play store out of the box and has better specs plus its controllers are better and great with phones. The mojo is on sale for 150 with two controllers which is a way better deal than the 99 ouya.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Really the madcats mojo is better it can play ouya and play store out of the box and has better specs plus its controllers are better and great with phones. The mojo is on sale for 150 with two controllers which is a way better deal than the 99 ouya.



As a pure Android device MOJO is a better machine but that's as far as it goes. MOJO barely does Google Play well and there are still OUYA games that run better on native OUYA. If we don't see OUYA 2 soon, I'd settle for a model with better Bluetooth, WiFi and 2 GB of RAM.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> As a pure Android device MOJO is a better machine but that's as far as it goes. MOJO barely does Google Play well and there are still OUYA games that run better on native OUYA. If we don't see OUYA 2 soon, I'd settle for a model with better Bluetooth, WiFi and 2 GB of RAM.


 
Yeah but rooting and edits make it better though but still your still probable better off just buying a shield or tablet and using a controller plus hdmi


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

froatsnook said:


> One thing that really annoys me about my Ouya is the update process. Maybe the problem is that my router is in the other room, but updating over wifi fails every time. I let it sit there for more than an hour and the progress was still at 10%. Apparently you can update via USB, but it's not easy at all.
> 
> My favorite games are Bomb Squad and Towerfall. Now that these are out on PC, the console feels less necessary to me. On the other hand, we've also had a ton of fun playing No Brakes Valet and Hidden in Plain Sight.


 
Its pretty easy... you just need a PC and a micro USB cable...
If you want more help just send me a PM


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but rooting and edits make it better though but still your still probable better off just buying a shield or tablet and using a controller plus hdmi


 

Have a Nexus 7 here, Wii remote (classic controller) rooted, runs emulators perfectly, even PPSSPP.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but rooting and edits make it better though but still your still probable better off just buying a shield or tablet and using a controller plus hdmi


 

The OUYA have a special thing than other game consoles haven't got! The Ouya developer account its free and easy to create (More easy than the GBATEMP website xD) that means its the best place to play some indie games! (like mine game)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but rooting and edits make it better though but still your still probable better off just buying a shield or tablet and using a controller plus hdmi



That can be said about every Android device. As far as controllers go, I would like the OUYA to be like the Wii. They should keep the overall controller design but add a start and select. Additionally, a motion controller would be nice.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> That can be said about every Android device. As far as controllers go, I would like the OUYA to be like the Wii. They should keep the overall controller design but add a start and select. Additionally, a motion controller would be nice.


Motion controls would drive up the cost to much id q0guess plus it would probably make playstore to ouya ports harder


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Motion controls would drive up the cost to much id q0guess plus it would probably make playstore to ouya ports harder


 
I agree!

If the Touchpad of the controller of the controller its hard has F*** imagine with motion controll!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I agree!
> 
> If the Touchpad of the controller of the controller its hard has F*** imagine with motion controll!


Plus they would have to pay devs to make mc compatible games as there are none


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

But the ouya is the best micro console in quality/price ... The MOJO is very expensive! With 250$probably i will buy a wii U


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> But the ouya is the best micro console in quality/price ... The MOJO is very expensive! With 250$probably i will buy a wii U


I agree for 250 the mojo isn't worth it but at 150(its limited sale price) is much more interesting however


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah its a great deal... The only problem i see on M.O.J.O. Its the community is poor... You can more cools mods in the ouya comunity than the M.O.J.O. ... But if you only want great hardware specs and play some ouya games on it... The mojo its the right chooice... But i still recomend ouya (and some people are creating a custom rom with android 5.0. And the mojo will "die" with the android 4.2)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Yeah its a great deal... The only problem i see on M.O.J.O. Its the community is poor... You can more cools mods in the ouya comunity than the M.O.J.O. ... But if you only want great hardware specs and play some ouya games on it... The mojo its the right chooice... But i still recomend ouya (and some people are creating a custom rom with android 5.0. And the mojo will "die" with the android 4.2)


Yeah ouya is a much better community than mojo plus when ouya came out people were excited about the micro console idea while when mojo came out it wasn't really notable but yeah I still would say get an ouya and spend some cash on a better controller rather than a mojo atleast untill a micro console comes out with k1


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah ouya is a much better community than mojo plus when ouya came out people were excited about the micro console idea while when mojo came out it wasn't really notable but yeah I still would say get an ouya and spend some cash on a better controller rather than a mojo atleast untill a micro console comes out with k1



Anotther cool thing about the ouya is the game development!

Its really easy to make games for the console (the wii game development ITS REALLY HARD)... The ouya website have all the documentation you need to start developing games! (with or without coding)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 4, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Anotther cool thing about the ouya is the game development!
> 
> Its really easy to make games for the console (the wii game development ITS REALLY HARD)... The ouya website have all the documentation you need to start developing games! (with or without coding)


Also it seems like ouya has a lot less shovel ware then the playstore has which makes me think of the tegrazone(but unlike tegrazone the games are free!)


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Also it seems like ouya has a lot less shovel ware then the playstore has which makes me think of the tegrazone(but unlike tegrazone the games are free!)



Can i be honest about the playstore in the ouya?

80% of the games from playstore sucks (if you don't tincore profile) 
Because these 80% are games made for touchscreen not for controllers.

The other 20% are games like (the walking dead, riptide gp, dead trigger...) games who work fine but seriously i prefer the ouya store because ALL the games are made only for ouya! (and someones run on mojo too)

Anotther cool thing from ouya is the free to try option! (seriously nintendo needs that option on the eshop)

What the free to try means? Well every game have got a playable demo... And some games are totally free (like mine)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2015)

Free to try isn't exactly enforced on OUYA anymore but it was nice when it was. I really wish that the bigger Android devs would do work on the OUYA. I would like to see the platform and Nintendo move side by side in the low end gaming field. I just hope that the next OUYA will include a K1 chip from Nvidia.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Free to try isn't exactly enforced on OUYA anymore but it was nice when it was. I really wish that the bigger Android devs would do work on the OUYA. I would like to see the platform and Nintendo move side by side in the low end gaming field. I just hope that the next OUYA will include a K1 chip from Nvidia.



Yeah belive too! If the future ouya2 didn't have got a nvidia k1 the ouya2 will be a flop/fail!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Yeah belive too! If the future ouya2 didn't have got a nvidia k1 the ouya2 will be a flop/fail!


A high quality snapdragon (like 810) would be great if k1 doesn't happen only issue is the better the processor the higher the cost.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> A high quality snapdragon (like 810) would be great if k1 doesn't happen only issue is the better the processor the higher the cost.



Snapdragon cpus are not great for gaming...

I think ouya inc is planing to make a new console with the nvidia tegra k1.

The nvidia k1 its really powerful for AAA games (like asphalt8) ... And if we get that gpu/cpu (yeah they are 2 in 1) maybe will be able to play some kind of pc games... Because the nvidia k1 is similar to a geforce gpu (from pc)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Snapdragon cpus are not great for gaming...
> 
> I think ouya inc is planing to make a new console with the nvidia tegra k1.
> 
> The nvidia k1 its really powerful for AAA games (like asphalt8) ... And if we get that gpu/cpu (yeah they are 2 in 1) maybe will be able to play some kind of pc games... Because the nvidia k1 is similar to a geforce gpu (from pc)


Yeah but there are a few tabs that use snapdragon and are pretty good in gaming..
Eitherway k1 (or tegra 4 for that matter) already have had games like portal,half life, and others so more PC ports can happen as you can basically play games up to about 05


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

Sure... Maybe in the future will be able to play in the ouya2 TF2!!!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Sure... Maybe in the future will be able to play in the ouya2 TF2!!!


 
Tf2 would be sick but i doubt Nvidia wont let it on ouya as they would probably make it only on shield tab


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tf2 would be sick but i doubt Nvidia wont let it on ouya as they would probably make it only on shield tab



Probably... Let see what the future says... Maybe some one can make a mod called "nvidia Emu"


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

You could probably with gltools but it wouldn't play that well.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You could probably with gltools but it wouldn't play that well.



Hummm... Maybe not because the ouya is powerful than the mobile devices with tegra 3

Why?
Because the ouya is using all the energy from the AC power!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Hummm... Maybe not because the ouya is powerful than the mobile devices with tegra 3
> 
> Why?
> Because the ouya is using all the energy from the AC power!


 
No specs isnt a problem (A k1 nexus would struggle), the issue is gltools adapting it for ouya as the game isn't nativly supported


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> No specs isnt a problem (A k1 nexus would struggle), the issue is gltools adapting it for ouya as the game isn't nativly supported



Yeah understand... Portal, Halflife will be nvidia devices exclusive only (shild, shild tablet)


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 5, 2015)

oh oh i have an ouya.
the forced OTA updates absolutely kill me. im rooted and the updates fail every fargin' time. still on chupracabra.
i use bootycall to launch nostalgia to avoid updates and the ooglah-yucky gui altogether, but its only like 90% effective (especially when exiting an app/game).

my ouya may become obsolete to me, as i have a nvidia shield portable enroute =)


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

Why you don't like the ouya OTA???


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

VatoLoco said:


> oh oh i have an ouya.
> the forced OTA updates absolutely kill me. im rooted and the updates fail every fargin' time. still on chupracabra.
> i use bootycall to launch nostalgia to avoid updates and the ooglah-yucky gui altogether, but its only like 90% effective (especially when exiting an app/game).
> 
> my ouya may become obsolete to me, as i have a nvidia shield portable enroute =)


 
Well the shield has beetter specs and valve games so it is better in a sense either way


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 5, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Why you don't like the ouya OTA???



because it wont stick. an option to update would be nice/beneficial.
right now OTA downloads then reboots to blackscreen because of my root mods.
sadly, my tv doesnt see cwm recovery (even tho it boots) so im blind and cant navigate to install from sd.
therefor i am stuck on chupracabra.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2015)

For anyone curious about the K1, think about this. The K1 can handle Trine 2 AND the latest Skylanders game.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> For anyone curious about the K1, think about this. The K1 can handle Trine 2 AND the latest Skylanders game.


Although isn't trine two only for shield tab and not k1? (Such as nexus 9)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Although isn't trine two only for shield tab and not k1? (Such as nexus 9)


 
Shield tab is K1. Trine 2 was released on Android to usher in the K1. If OUYA 2 had a K1 it would place the console near the Wii U, giving developers TWO reasons to develop for the level of graphics offered by the two platforms.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> For anyone curious about the K1, think about this. The K1 can handle Trine 2 AND the latest Skylanders game.


Breacking news!

Nvidia realised a new gpu for tablets/mobile...

The nvidia x1 with the 2x of the power the nvidia tegra K1 (this is why the ouya2 has been delayed?)


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2015)

Do people really think they will put a k1 (or even x1) in the ouya 2?
If people arnt buying it at $100 what makes you think they will buy it for $200-300?

the creators have been trying to sell off the company
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/1...ion-ouya-fails-to-sell-developer-seeks-buyout
I don't think an ouya 2 is coming


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 5, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Do people really think they will put a k1 (or even x1) in the ouya 2?
> If people arnt buying it at $100 what makes you think they will buy it for $200-300?
> 
> the creators have been trying to sell off the company
> ...



This is just a rumor!

The social media is trying to kill the ouya!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 5, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Do people really think they will put a k1 (or even x1) in the ouya 2?
> If people arnt buying it at $100 what makes you think they will buy it for $200-300?
> 
> the creators have been trying to sell off the company
> ...


K1 in ouya ? I highly doubt it since the troubles of ouya, best hope for ouya is a buyout


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 6, 2015)

Lets wait to see what comes next... I belive ouya can be sucessful!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 6, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Lets wait to see what comes next... I belive ouya can be sucessful!


It can be successful but a buyout could help a lot if the company needs the money.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> It can be successful but a buyout could help a lot if the company needs the money.


Did you how much money they made on kickstarter? Well i can't say a precise number but they made a lot of money... I think the money isn't a problem ... I think ouya should invest in advertizement!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 7, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Did you how much money they made on kickstarter? Well i can't say a precise number but they made a lot of money... I think the money isn't a problem ... I think ouya should invest in advertizement!


Yeah ouya set a record for crowd funding but I'm just saying a partnership with a more experienced tech company could help...


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah ouya set a record for crowd funding but I'm just saying a partnership with a more experienced tech company could help...



And they made with some companies like mojo, xiaomi...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 7, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> And they made with some companies like mojo, xiaomi...


Yeah but isn't that only for them to get ouya store? I was talking a partnership with nvidia as the could provide parts for cheap and give clients a more budget friendly option over the shield tab.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but isn't that only for them to get ouya store? I was talking a partnership with nvidia as the could provide parts for cheap and give clients a more budget friendly option over the shield tab.



Great idea! Maybe i will send your sugestion to ouya inc!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 7, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Great idea! Maybe i will send your sugestion to ouya inc!


Ouya would be all over it but nvidia would probably be the problem....


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Ouya would be all over it but nvidia would probably be the problem....



Yeah because nvidia wants to sell the shield not the ouya  

Damn markets


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 7, 2015)

Last I checked, OUYA already had a partnership with nvidia. Also, what is everyone playing on their OUYA? Don't limit your choices to OUYA native games. I'm curious. I've been playing Asphalt 8 on my OUYA.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Last I checked, OUYA already had a partnership with nvidia. Also, what is everyone playing on their OUYA? Don't limit your choices to OUYA native games. I'm curious. I've been playing Asphalt 8 on my OUYA.



You are the same LightyKD on ouyaforum?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 7, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> You are the same LightyKD on ouyaforum?



Yup, I'm LightyKD everywhere!  Bwa ha ha ha!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Yup, I'm LightyKD everywhere!  Bwa ha ha ha!



Add you on all social networks ( i forgot to follow on deviantart)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 7, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Add you on all social networks ( i forgot to follow on deviantart)


 lol cool.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

LightyKD do you want to play bombsquad/meltdown on the next friday with me?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 7, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> LightyKD do you want to play bombsquad/meltdown on the next friday with me?



Can't make any promises but that sounds awesome.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Can't make any promises but that sounds awesome.



Sure! The bad thing about the ouya is poor with a kind of "friend system"


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been saying it for a year now that the OUYA really really needs to take a few things from the original Wii. A basic email system would be a start.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I've been saying it for a year now that the OUYA really really needs to take a few things from the original Wii. A basic email system would be a start.


Yeah... it would be nice! Well im creating a little app called ouya chat!


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 8, 2015)

I wanted to create a Miiverse styled message board for the OUYA. It's going to take some time and more than one person working on it.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I wanted to create a Miiverse styled message board for the OUYA. It's going to take some time and more than one person working on it.



Wow if one day you publish that you will the best ouyan in the world!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Wow if one day you publish that you will the best ouyan in the world!



No he will be ouya's new ceo


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> No he will be ouya's new ceo



Will be nice!

And i will be the portuguese ouya DEV relations 

Edit: 1k views on this thread! Wow ouya is geting famous on this forum/website


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Will be nice!
> 
> And i will be the portuguese ouya DEV relations
> 
> Edit: 1k views on this thread! Wow ouya is geting famous on this forum/website



Yoully actually be euro president and I'll work for you as the janitor


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone here tried using a Wii U GameCube adapter with their OUYA?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Anyone here tried using a Wii U GameCube adapter with their OUYA?


 
Doesn't Wii u GC adapter require smash (or a windows program) to work?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Doesn't Wii u GC adapter require smash (or a windows program) to work?



Its a HID device. I'd imagine that it could work with a little research and testing.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Its a HID device. I'd imagine that it could work with a little research and testing.


 
Mabe tincore could work then?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Mabe tincore could work then?



Tincore is a bitch to use on the OUYA.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Tincore is a bitch to use on the OUYA.



True but it has helped the moga controllers connect to android (moga is also hid)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> True but it has helped the moga controllers connect to android (moga is also hid)



I just use Wonder Lee's MOGA mod.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I just use Wonder Lee's MOGA mod.


 
Hmm never knew about that since i don't have an ouya.. Maybe the mayfklash could work if the official one doesnt


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe the ouya will detect with no problems... The ouya is compatible with all controllers on the last gen (wii/ps3/x360)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 13, 2015)

Apparently a new QA position just opened up at OUYA Inc. Sadly I'm a little shy of their qualifications but maybe someone here might fit the bill?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Apparently a new QA position just opened up at OUYA Inc. Sadly I'm a little shy of their qualifications but maybe someone here might fit the bill?


 
Hmm I'm still waiting for the janitor position to open up...


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 15, 2015)

Question to everyone here. Would anyone be interested in a new OUYA related forum?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 15, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Question to everyone here. Would anyone be interested in a new OUYA related forum?


An entire new forum? Its not a bad idea if we got some good members from gbatemp,xda, and what not


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 16, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Question to everyone here. Would anyone be interested in a new OUYA related forum?



But... We don't have the ouyaforum?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> But... We don't have the ouyaforum?



Its OK but I don't think its all that it can be.

Also... I'm not on OuyaForum anymore


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ouya is (well was) a nice console but nowadays there is little point for it when you can get android TV boxes with much better specs for less.

Like the Android M8 (Amlogic) for example. Around £60-65 in the UK and about $80 in the US.  Pair it up with a controller of your choice and your good to go.  Plus its a fully functional media player to boot, whats not to love!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Ouya is (well was) a nice console but nowadays there is little point for it when you can get android TV boxes with much better specs for less.
> 
> Like the Android M8 (Amlogic) for example. Around £60-65 in the UK and about $80 in the US.  Pair it up with a controller of your choice and your good to go.  Plus its a fully functional media player to boot, whats not to love!


I agree only difference is ouya was more of a game console in terms of advertising but companies like razr and Intel are making great tv sticks that are quad core. Only issue with TV sticks for gaming is lack of upgradable storage


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I agree only difference is ouya was more of a game console in terms of advertising but companies like razr and Intel are making great tv sticks that are quad core. Only issue with TV sticks for gaming is lack of upgradable storage



And they overheat too easy! (not a great gaming experience).

Edit: im talking about the tv sticks




LightyKD said:


> Its OK but I don't think its all that it can be.
> 
> Also... I'm not on OuyaForum anymore



You have been banned right? Meh the ouyaforum sometimes is "violent". I was almost to be banned because i shared to much my happyness about my game (weirdpong). But i still have "alive" my account.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I agree only difference is ouya was more of a game console in terms of advertising but companies like razr and Intel are making great tv sticks that are quad core. Only issue with TV sticks for gaming is lack of upgradable storage


 

Oh yeah TV sticks im not too impressed with.  But the one i mentioned was a TV box.  Doesn't even get warm to the touch (although I've only had mine two weeks and am still messing with it).


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh yeah TV sticks im not too impressed with.  But the one i mentioned was a TV box.  Doesn't even get warm to the touch (although I've only had mine two weeks and am still messing with it).


Cool the TV box in into is the RAZR one that is quad,2gb, and can stream PC games. It seems sweet.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Oh yeah TV sticks im not too impressed with.  But the one i mentioned was a TV box.  Doesn't even get warm to the touch (although I've only had mine two weeks and am still messing with it).


Who do you use? Amazon firetv? Nexus play?




RevPokemon said:


> Cool the TV box in into is the RAZR one that is quad,2gb, and can stream PC games. It seems sweet.


Ouya does that with no lag! (like nvidia shield

Edit: we made 100comments! Yay!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Who do you use? Amazon firetv? Nexus play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I was referring to only TV boxes as ouya is a console. Also I didn't know it could stream PC games, I'm assuming it uses kainy?


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but I was referring to only TV boxes as ouya is a console. Also I didn't know it could stream PC games, I'm assuming it uses kainy?


There are 2 app for pc streaming!

The most famous is limelight! 
https://www.ouya.tv/game/Limelight-Game-Streaming/

The only "bad thing" is: you need a nvidia gtx on your pc! (RIP ati/amd users)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> There are 2 app for pc streaming!
> 
> The most famous is limelight!
> https://www.ouya.tv/game/Limelight-Game-Streaming/
> ...


Well thats cool if you have the card


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well thats cool if you have the card



I can't use that app because my old lappy have got a nvidia geforce 9200m (256mb of vram).
But a lot of users says its works pretty well! (they recomend to use the ethernet port for the best experience)
And maybe in the future i will get a new lappy!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I can't use that app because my old lappy have got a nvidia geforce 9200m (256mb of vram).
> But a lot of users says its works pretty well! (they recomend to use the ethernet port for the best experience)
> And maybe in the future i will get a new lappy!


You can get some good ones for under 1k, which is what I plan to do when I go off to college soon, however I have no clue what they cost in Portugal


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You can get some good ones for under 1k, which is what I plan to do when I go off to college soon, however I have no clue what they cost in Portugal


Yeah i can get a pc with compatible specs for 500€ +-


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm currently using this for emulation and media:

http://www.geekbuying.com/item/M8-A...d-4-3-Android-4-4-KitKat-OS-Black-324690.html

Easy to set up and got it connected to an air mouse (like a wii remote) for pointing at the screen. All emulation so far works pretty much perfectly. PPSSPP is fantastic, pretty much no slowdowns so far (when the emu runs at 720p, 1080p slows some games down a tad)

But yeah, the device is flawless. got a 2TB drive hooked up to it via USB. Best money I've spent in a long time on a device like this.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

Interesting setup!
Now to transform your box into a ouya just buy a ouya controller and you will be able to play ouya games (30% of the game libary will work)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> I'm currently using this for emulation and media:
> 
> http://www.geekbuying.com/item/M8-A...d-4-3-Android-4-4-KitKat-OS-Black-324690.html
> 
> ...


 
Honestly that is a great setup! Only question is can you move apps to the HD?


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Honestly that is a great setup! Only question is can you move apps to the HD?



I think he can do if the box has root! (using the app called link2sd... It works with usb devices too)

Note: the ouya does that with no root


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I think he can do if the box has root! (using the called link2sd... It works with usb devices too)


OK I rooted my oldphone and put app on a micro SD but didn't know if it was compatible with hds


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Honestly that is a great setup! Only question is can you move apps to the HD?


 

To be honest I've not tried, but it does have an SD card slot as well which I have one in (32GB) and the apps do move to that (well, most give you the option, some dont).

Roms and ISOs all come from the HD.  Mine came pre installed with a custom XBMC was well out the box which is really nice plus loads of streaming channels etc.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> To be honest I've not tried, but it does have an SD card slot as well which I have one in (32GB) and the apps do move to that (well, most give you the option, some dont).
> 
> Roms and ISOs all come from the HD. Mine came pre installed with a custom XBMC was well out the box which is really nice plus loads of streaming channels etc.


 
Well it really makes sense for 1tb since many Roms are 500mb plus for PS,PSP, and dreamcast.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> OK I rooted my oldphone and put app on a micro SD but didn't know if it was compatible with hds



The android os on this boxes "emulate" the usb storage has a sdcard (maybe for better compatibility)


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well it really makes sense for 1tb since many Roms are 500mb plus for PS,PSP, and dreamcast.


 

Exactly.  I think I have about 50GB of PSX stuff, 20GB for PSP, haven't tried Dreamcast yet but will get down to it and then the drive has literally hundreds of movies and loads of music on it as well.  The android UI has a kind of Win 8 metro feel to it.  Like this:


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Exactly.  I think I have about 50GB of PSX stuff, 20GB for PSP, haven't tried Dreamcast yet but will get down to it and then the drive has literally hundreds of movies and loads of music on it as well.  The android UI has a kind of Win 8 metro feel to it.  Like this:



Wow great launcher! Can you share to me this launcher.apk? 
If you want try ouya games on your lil box just say here!


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Wow great launcher! Can you share to me this launcher.apk?
> If you want try ouya games on your lil box just say here!


 

Mine came like this out of the box, that video I shared is standard for the M8 Amlogic box I believe.

Mine already has this firmware on from here:

http://blog.geekbuying.com/?p=14944


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Mine came like this out of the box, that video I shared is standard for the M8 Amlogic box I believe.
> 
> Mine already has this firmware on from here:
> 
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/?p=14944


Anotther question: this box can rooted?


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Anotther question: this box can rooted?


 

Yes they can, mine came pre rooted.  I think (depending on where you get them) all of them are.  I know they are on Ebay anyway (in the UK)


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

Interesting... Well if you want to "transform" your box into a ouya just see this tutorial from lighty:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/turn-almost-any-android-device-into-an-ouya.369270/


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 17, 2015)

Will definitely give that a go at some point.  Still working my way around it to be honest.  Am thinking about buying a USB hub for it but not sure how android devices play with USB hubs, anyone know? I want to connect multiple controllers to it for multiplayer gaming.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Will definitely give that a go at some point.  Still working my way around it to be honest.  Am thinking about buying a USB hub for it but not sure how android devices play with USB hubs, anyone know? I want to connect multiple controllers to it for multiplayer gaming.



I have got on my ouya connected a usb hub with a keyboard and moused and a pendrive 16gb connected! It works pretty fine! If you started geting problem with usb maybe you need a external power source for your hub


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I have got on my ouya connected a usb hub with a keyboard and moused and a pendrive 16gb connected! It works pretty fine! If you started geting problem with usb maybe you need a external power source for your hub


If that happens then just plug it into your TVs USB port.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> If that happens then just plug it into your TVs USB port.



Yeah its a great solution!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Yeah its a great solution!


That's actually what Chromecast powers by default


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 17, 2015)

are there even any good free android games?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

Ace Overclocked said:


> are there even any good free android games?


Yes there are many good free games like those from Orange pixel,emulators, and other games


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 18, 2015)

Ace Overclocked said:


> are there even any good free android games?


From the ouya store...  Or from the playstore?


----------



## freestile (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I rooted mine. I love it. Play store works great, and I can't complain about the selection of games on the Ouya store as well.
Theres some free ones just gotta look around.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 18, 2015)

freestile said:


> Yeah I rooted mine. I love it. Play store works great, and I can't complain about the selection of games on the Ouya store as well.
> Theres some free ones just gotta look around.



Most of the ouya games are free to try!


----------



## freestile (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I wasn't sure if he meant completely free, or free to try or thats one in the same thing? lol!!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 18, 2015)

Well i will explain! Some apps/games are totally free... someones are semifree (free with in app purchases)... and someones are totally paid


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 18, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> From the ouya store... Or from the playstore?


 
Playstore


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 18, 2015)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Playstore


Yeah thier are a lot of good indie games (many of which have eshop,psn,or xblive versions) and some good ones made by big companies


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 18, 2015)

Did somebody on this forum watch the ouyacast?

Its a great podcast/show where two guys talk about ouya news and sometimes they interview some ouya developers!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 18, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Did somebody on this forum watch the ouyacast?
> 
> Its a great podcast/show where two guys talk about ouya news and sometimes they interview some ouya developers!


I don't but that's just because I don't like podcasts but I may give it a shot


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 19, 2015)

Has lighty sugested... Someone knows how to get a specific "area" on the forum who is only about talking the ouya?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 19, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Has lighty sugested... Someone knows how to get a specific "area" on the forum who is only about talking the ouya?


Contact a mod and ask for it is the only way


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 19, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Contact a mod and ask for it is the only way



And where i find a mod/admin on this mega forum? (i know im a forum noob)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 19, 2015)

Click on forum and pm one of the staff who are online


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 20, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> And they overheat too easy! (not a great gaming experience).
> 
> Edit: im talking about the tv sticks
> 
> ...




Not just banned, lifetime banned. Apparently I was being "violent" when I said "fuck him" in regards to the Towerfall Dev. How the hell would any person feel if a Dev got big off their favorite console, made one update for said game and then said "duces" to the community WITHOUT fixing the bugs in their game. Any normal person who cares about their gaming community would be pissed. Hopefully Friday, I can start working on a new forum.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 20, 2015)

meh, _i_ say dont attempt a new forum that's destined to dwindle and fail.

what rilly needs to happen is a more streamlined sub-forum (and subsequent sub-sub-forums) for android devices here at the everlasting 'temp.

personally speaking, i myself have put my ouya on the back shelf (so-to-speak) and moved on to the fukking awesome nvidia shield portable, as it excels in all aspects.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

Welp 





VatoLoco said:


> meh, _i_ say dont attempt a new forum that's destined to dwindle and fail.
> 
> what rilly needs to happen is a more streamlined sub-forum (and subsequent sub-sub-forums) for android devices here at the everlasting 'temp.
> 
> personally speaking, i myself have put my ouya on the back shelf (so-to-speak) and moved on to the fukking awesome nvidia shield portable, as it excels in all aspects.


That actually sounds like a good idea! Maybe it will happen


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

Welp 





VatoLoco said:


> meh, _i_ say dont attempt a new forum that's destined to dwindle and fail.
> 
> what rilly needs to happen is a more streamlined sub-forum (and subsequent sub-sub-forums) for android devices here at the everlasting 'temp.
> 
> personally speaking, i myself have put my ouya on the back shelf (so-to-speak) and moved on to the fukking awesome nvidia shield portable, as it excels in all aspects.


That actually sounds like a good idea! Maybe it will happen


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 20, 2015)

The reason why I was thinking about a new forum is because I want to make something similar to Miiverse for OUYA.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> The reason why I was thinking about a new forum is because I want to make something similar to Miiverse for OUYA.


 
Tht is still a great idea tht id love to  see


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> The reason why I was thinking about a new forum is because I want to make something similar to Miiverse for OUYA.


 
Tht is still a great idea tht id love to see

Damn repost


----------



## markehmus (Jan 20, 2015)

least used console here, and i was excited even did the preorder 9 months before launch. dont think it needs a subforum. nice idea but not so nice of a console compared to xbone wiiu and ps4/3


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

markehmus said:


> least used console here, and i was excited even did the preorder 9 months before launch. dont think it needs a subforum. nice idea but not so nice of a console compared to xbone wiiu and ps4/3


 
Tru but it does have a niche kinda like raspberry pi


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tru but it does have a niche kinda like raspberry pi



You guys should really my OUYA should be the next SEGA thread (over at OUYA Forum). The current OUYA, I just want at the level of Wii in features and OUYA 2 needs to be close to Wii U in power. OUYA and Nintendo need to be friendly rivals for each other's sake. Having the two consoles together at the same power level will force developers to consider making medium range games when they make their yearly plans. I know the Nintendo heads will say that Big N doesn't need OUYA but two consoles at the mid range are better than one.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You guys should really my OUYA should be the next SEGA thread (over at OUYA Forum). The current OUYA, I just want at the level of Wii in features and OUYA 2 needs to be close to Wii U in power. OUYA and Nintendo need to be friendly rivals for each other's sake. Having the two consoles together at the same power level will force developers to consider making medium range games when they make their yearly plans. I know the Nintendo heads will say that Big N doesn't need OUYA but two consoles at the mid range are better than one.


one issue with that is ouya is powerd by tegra and nintendo has a long relationship with amd. Either way the ouya2 easily could be as good as wiiu since k1 is basically as strong as a ps3 so x1 should be even more powerful. Anyway it is a good idea but i doubt it will happen.


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> one issue with that is ouya is powerd by tegra and nintendo has a long relationship with amd. Either way the ouya2 easily could be as good as wiiu since k1 is basically as strong as a ps3 so x1 should be even more powerful. Anyway it is a good idea but i doubt it will happen.



I agree with you too!
And ouya emulator stuff on the store its a kind of "ilegal" but by the way... Nintendo is focus in the mobile market (iphones and android phones) ... And its impossible to connect the ouya with nintendo... You don't know why?

1. Nintendo doesn't like indie devs... Ok ok ok... only  likes the most famous ones like the guy who made elliots quest

2. Nintendo will not leave the AMD gpu because they want to make all the nintendo consoles "backwards compatible"

3. Nintendo hates emulators but loves to sell emulated games!!!

4. Nintendo want to be exclusive! I think they don't want to share their franchise with the ouya

5. Ouya inc wants to make cheaper consoles! not 250$ consoles!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I agree with you too!
> And ouya emulator stuff on the store its a kind of "ilegal" but by the way... Nintendo is focus in the mobile market (iphones and android phones) ... And its impossible to connect the ouya with nintendo... You don't know why?
> 
> 1. Nintendo doesn't like indie devs... Ok ok ok... only  likes the most famous ones like the guy who made elliots quest
> ...


Nintendo hating indie devs? Depends they aren't as open as ouya or google but I would not say they hate them. I wish Nintendo and ouya would together make a console for 150 that's a media stream and can play ouya plus certain exclusive games (it would work like valve on shield which is how the arrangement should be like)


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 20, 2015)

I tryed to contact nintendo to publish my games on the wii U... i waited 4 months and i didn't get a awnser!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I tryed to contact nintendo to publish my games on the wii U... i waited 4 months and i didn't get a awnser!


 
Well that sucks only reason i can think is that they perfer indie companies ovef devs. Anyway have you gried google play or psn?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 21, 2015)

Quick note: Popcorn Time works on the OUYA. There are a few issues with the current apk but it works.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Quick note: Popcorn Time works on the OUYA. There are a few issues with the current apk but it works.


 
Thanks for telling me bout that popcorn time sounds sweet


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well that sucks only reason i can think is that they perfer indie companies ovef devs. Anyway have you gried google play or psn?


 
Well i tryed to publish to the google play store... but i feel my game isn't prepared for "touch devices" ... the PSN indie developers website says i need to travel to sign some kind of papers and stuff (why they make this so dificult!?!?!?!) "You must be physically located in US, Mexico, Central America, South America, or Canada" (i take this from the Playstation dev portal!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Well i tryed to publish to the google play store... but i feel my game isn't prepared for "touch devices" ... the PSN indie developers website says i need to travel to sign some kind of papers and stuff (why they make this so dificult!?!?!?!) "You must be physically located in US, Mexico, Central America, South America, or Canada" (i take this from the Playstation dev portal!


Have to be in NA or SA? That really is retarded considering the amount of great game designers from Europe


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Have to be in NA or SA? That really is retarded considering the amount of great game designers from Europe


 
And the xbox developers its like that too! This is why i choose OUYA they don't care about where you live... Just do your game and publish on our store and you don't need any kind of tax (if you want to publish on playstore you need to spend 30$ on a dev account)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> And the xbox developers its like that too! This is why i choose OUYA they don't care about where you live... Just do your game and publish on our store and you don't need any kind of tax (if you want to publish on playstore you need to spend 30$ on a dev account)


Yeah but how is steam? I've heard they are pretty good about indie devs


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but how is steam? I've heard they are pretty good about indie devs


 
For steam you can create a dev account BUT FIRST (like google play) you need to pay 90$ (damn all companys want our money -_-
The bad thing about the "indiedevs" is: We don't know if our game will be a sucess or a total fail!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> For steam you can create a dev account BUT FIRST (like google play) you need to pay 90$ (damn all companys want our money -_-
> The bad thing about the "indiedevs" is: We don't know if our game will be a sucess or a total fail!


The issue is 100 dollars is nothing for an indie company with an investment but for an individual maker its alot


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

For 100$ you can buy a ouya xD! This is why i tell for the newer indiedevs to start on ouya to see how the gamers see the games! And if your game is great then go and try other places (like steam, google play, etc..)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> For 100$ you can buy a ouya xD! This is why i tell for the newer indiedevs to start on ouya to see how the gamers see the games! And if your game is great then go and try other places (like steam, google play, etc..)


Yeah that is a great plan for testing the waters


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah that is a great plan for testing the waters


Yep! Do you tryed to make a videogame?

Edit: omfg we got 2k views on this thread!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Yep! Do you tryed to make a videogame?
> 
> Edit: omfg we got 2k views on this thread!


No I haven't as I don't own a laptop or PC to do it but game making is interesting and I plan on making a game some day


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> No I haven't as I don't own a laptop or PC to do it but game making is interesting and I plan on making a game some day


 
What kind of device do you use to publish your posts on GBATEMP?

Note: to make 2D games you don't need a SUPAH MEGA DUPAH PC! A 400€ PC can do the job


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> What kind of device do you use to publish your posts on GBATEMP?
> 
> Note: to make 2D games you don't need a SUPAH MEGA DUPAH PC! A 400€ PC can do the job


Tablet and phone. Ive already wrote a story for my game


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tablet and phone. Ive already wrote a story for my game



Interesting! You are starting in the right way! Try write your game algoritm in a paper! Will be very useful!


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2015)

Word to the wise. ALWAYS have an external power source when using external HDDs on the OUYA. I wouldn't even trust a powered USB hub. Right ow I'm hoping to have enough change left over tomorrow to buy a Y cable for my Toshiba Canvio 1TB drive. My powered hub hates the thing but loves my accessories  -go figure.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Word to the wise. ALWAYS have an external power source when using external HDDs on the OUYA. I wouldn't even trust a powered USB hub. Right ow I'm hoping to have enough change left over tomorrow to buy a Y cable for my Toshiba Canvio 1TB drive. My powered hub hates the thing but loves my accessories  -go figure.


Well that sucks. But atleast that 1tb will make emulation better. I know on my 8gb tablet emulation can be a pain in the ass


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well that sucks. But atleast that 1tb will make emulation better. I know on my 8gb tablet emulation can be a pain in the ass



Yeah. The 1 TB is lovely! Something tells me that once I get my Y cable, game loading will be a bit faster.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Yeah. The 1 TB is lovely! Something tells me that once I get my Y cable, game loading will be a bit faster.


Should be unless it has crappy transfer times


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Should be unless it has crappy transfer times



Its a USB 3.0 drive so it should be OK


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Its a USB 3.0 drive so it should be OK


If its USB 3.0 then it should be good for transfer unless the brand is a cheap Chinese/generic type


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2015)

Heads up people! From What I can gather, Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath should be out on OUYA by Tuesday! I was tempted to buy the Amazon version but I'll wait.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Heads up people! From What I can gather, Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath should be out on OUYA by Tuesday! I was tempted to buy the Amazon version but I'll wait.



Looks sweet, hope its good


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 24, 2015)

I loved the trailer... but im curious to see how will work on ouya (because some trailers are made from pc gameplay)


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 27, 2015)

*sorry for the dobble post*
Well anotther cool thing you can do with your ouya is sideloading app/games on it!

My latest game i sideloaded was crossyroad! Its a pretty popular game on the mobile platforms but can be played on ouya (instaling via usb the apk)!

The game works fine! The original version doesn't support the controller but with some "hackyness" you can solve the problem!
I recomend you to watch my gameplay (sorry for the video quality)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 28, 2015)

Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath is now available. This game is a must have for your collections people. Even on default settings the water is damn near Mario Sunshine quality. The controls are agreeable and this idea of using the world's critters as ammo is pretty fun. It's on sale for 3.99 for the first week so hop on it! Also I play this game on two ticks away from full settings and it's lovely. If you play this game on full settings, expect choppyness when you move the camera and some frame skips. The funny thing is...and quite sad, I'm playing this in SD so I'd imagine that playing it in HD would look even better.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath is now available. This game is a must have for your collections people. Even on default settings the water is damn near Mario Sunshine quality. The controls are agreeable and this idea of using the world's critters as ammo is pretty fun. It's on sale for 3.99 for the first week so hop on it! Also I play this game on two ticks away from full settings and it's lovely. If you play this game on full settings, expect choppyness when you move the camera and some frame skips. The funny thing is...and quite sad, I'm playing this in SD so I'd imagine that playing it in HD would look even better.



i grabbed the googleplay version (for my shield) a few days ago when i seen that its on sale for 3.99. 
its a fun game....sort of a borderlands meets earthworm jim vibe to it.
i like the 3rd/1st person view option.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2015)

Just wondering, have any of yall tried using an ouya as a pc for basic tzsks like web browsing and creating dox? Was wonder since it has usb ports( storage plus keyboard) and can have debian os from a usb


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Just wondering, have any of yall tried using an ouya as a pc for basic tzsks like web browsing and creating dox? Was wonder since it has usb ports( storage plus keyboard) and can have debian os from a usb



I tried it out for a dew days last year. If you couple OUYA with Firefox, Google Cloud Print, Google Drive, Flash and the Google Productivity apps, you can make a decent low end PC out of it. You will want go use a different launcher, considering that the OUYA Menu isn't exactly desktop friendly.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I tried it out for a dew days last year. If you couple OUYA with Firefox, Google Cloud Print, Google Drive, Flash and the Google Productivity apps, you can make a decent low end PC out of it. You will want go use a different launcher, considering that the OUYA Menu isn't exactly desktop friendly.


Interesting at $70 it may be an interesting experiment that I can use for emulation if it goes bad


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Interesting at $70 it may be an interesting experiment that I can use for emulation if it goes bad




I really wish that someone would figure out how to get Chrome OS running on the OUYA
 That would be awesome!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 31, 2015)

Now it looks the ouya has been "bought" by a chinese company!
This can be good and bad at the same time!
The chinese company is called alibaba and it looks they do tv boxes! (maybe they want to steal the ouya secret formula)
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/29/7947325/alibaba-ouya-10-million-investment 

The good thing is: more ouya players from china!
The bad thing is: this can be the end of the ouya (just a rumor)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Now it looks the ouya has been "bought" by a chinese company!
> This can be good and bad at the same time!
> The chinese company is called alibaba and it looks they do tv boxes! (maybe they want to steal the ouya secret formula)
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/29/7947325/alibaba-ouya-10-million-investment
> ...


If it was the end of ouya then they wouldn't of bought the company


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> If it was the end of ouya then they wouldn't of bought the company



I was looking into the dev portal and they changed some "rules" and now if a dev wants to make a game avaliable to china needs to be translated! This can be really bad for the complex games!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I was looking into the dev portal and they changed some "rules" and now if a dev wants to make a game avaliable to china needs to be translated! This can be really bad for the complex games!


Well atleast ouya is allowing devs to go into that market. Something Sony or xbla or steam doesn't really do


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well atleast ouya is allowing devs to go into that market. Something Sony or xbla or steam doesn't really do


Interesting! That means can be a advantage for the devs! Finally i will be a famous dev! Hehehe


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Interesting! That means can be a advantage for the devs! Finally i will be a famous dev! Hehehe


I thought you were already famous!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I thought you were already famous!


Im not really famous... Im popular! Its a little bit diferent! But one day hope i will be famous like smea! Everyone on this forum knows him!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Im not really famous... Im popular! Its a little bit diferent! But one day hope i will be famous like smea! Everyone on this forum knows him!


Well you are still probably the most well known game Dev on the forum


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well you are still probably the most well known game Dev on the forum


Really but... We don't have the guy who created the game called "anotther world"? I think he is the gbatemp admin! And he its REALLY famous! 

Note: anotther world is avaliable on ouya


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 31, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Really but... We don't have the guy who created the game called "anotther world"? I think he is the gbatemp admin! And he its REALLY famous!
> 
> Note: anotther world is avaliable on ouya


 
Oh i played a bit of it on my tablet and it is a very great game!


----------



## tozevleal (Jan 31, 2015)

I didn't played the game but i will play it sooner!
I have seen some gameplay footage and looks awesome!
-----------------
Anotther cool ouya (and android mobile) game i recomend its "fist of awesome"! Its game like street fighter! You should try!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 1, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I didn't played the game but i will play it sooner!
> I have seen some gameplay footage and looks awesome!
> -----------------
> Anotther cool ouya (and android mobile) game i recomend its "fist of awesome"! Its game like street fighter! You should try!


 
I know it's great. Also orangepixel makes great games for ouya and android


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 1, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I know it's great. Also orangepixel makes great games for ouya and android


I know what you are talking! Gunslugs!

Edit: yay 200 posts"


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 3, 2015)

PPSSPP was updated tonight! It's a damn good emulator and many games run smoothly on OUYA


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 3, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> PPSSPP was updated tonight! It's a damn good emulator and many games run smoothly on OUYA



Yeah for guys like me who haven't got the PSP is awesome! I recomend the ppsspp emulator and the snes emulator (im a big fan of snes games)


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 3, 2015)

I installed Drastic onto my OUYA last night. I really wish there was a option to have the DS's second screen streamed to another phone.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I installed Drastic onto my OUYA last night. I really wish there was a option to have the DS's second screen streamed to another phone.


Yeah the Ds is just kinda hard to emulate because of that second screen which really doesn't work that well without the touch screen


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 3, 2015)

Depends the game what you are playing! I have no problems with mario kart ds or New Super Mario Bros!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Depends the game what you are playing! I have no problems with mario kart ds or New Super Mario Bros!


True but games with heavy use of touch screen (nintendogs or EBA for example) are harder to play because of the touch screen


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 3, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> True but games with heavy use of touch screen (nintendogs or EBA for example) are harder to play because of the touch screen



True! But i think tincore keymapper can solve the problem!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> True! But i think tincore keymapper can solve the problem!


Hmm... I'll have to try it out then!!!
Either way even if it didn't work the ouya still can emulate more than enough consoles


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 3, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Hmm... I'll have to try it out then!!!
> Either way even if it didn't work the ouya still can emulate more than enough consoles



With tincore keymapper you can easy make a "touch region" where you phone will send the touch signal to your ouya/androidTV


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> With tincore keymapper you can easy make a "touch region" where you phone will send the touch signal to your ouya/androidTV


Sweet then I'll have to try it out later


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 4, 2015)

Just ordered a HDMI to Component adapter for my OUYA today. It will be a few weeks before I get it (Chinese New Year and all) but I will finally be able to play OUYA games in HD again  . Good chance I'll be recording new game footage soon.


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Just ordered a HDMI to Component adapter for my OUYA today. It will be a few weeks before I get it (Chinese New Year and all) but I will finally be able to play OUYA games in HD again  . Good chance I'll be recording new game footage soon.


It works fine that adapter? Maybe i will buy one because i don't want to spend a elgato!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 4, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> It works fine that adapter? Maybe i will buy one because i don't want to spend a elgato!


 

I dont have the adapter yet. It should be here by next month. I'm still using my HDMI to composite adapter for now so I'm stuck playing OUYA games in SD for a bit longer. With that said, I could always use my SD adapter in conjunction with my easycap card to record footage ...albeit in SD.


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 4, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I dont have the adapter yet. It should be here by next month. I'm still using my HDMI to composite adapter for now so I'm stuck playing OUYA games in SD for a bit longer. With that said, I could always use my SD adapter in conjunction with my easycap card to record footage ...albeit in SD.


Can you share us a photo of your "ouya setup"


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2015)

It's quiet here. What has everyone been playing this past week?

Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath - OUYA native
Flashout 2 - OUYA Native
Game of Thrones - Google Play
Tales from the Borderlands - Google Play


I might do a top 20 list soon. 10 will be OUYA native and 10, you can sideload from Google Play and Amazon.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> It's quiet here. What has everyone been playing this past week?
> 
> Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath - OUYA native
> Flashout 2 - OUYA Native
> ...


 
Ive beeen doing good just doing other stuff on the forum and what not. Yeah and on google play i have been playing sly cooper hack pack. That game would be perfect on ouya (make it happen sony!)


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> It's quiet here. What has everyone been playing this past week?
> 
> Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath - OUYA native
> Flashout 2 - OUYA Native
> ...


I have been playing on my ouya:

Race for your life -ouya store
Crossy road - playstore
Meltdown -ouya store
Dead trigger 2- playstore
Rush hour mayhem - ouya store
Minecraft pocket edition - playstore


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> I have been playing on my ouya:
> 
> Race for your life -ouya store
> Crossy road - playstore
> ...


 

WAIT! You said Minecraft.

1) are you playing this on your OUYA

2) is there controller support

3) Is the Anaglyph 3D mode available on the Android version?


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> WAIT! You said Minecraft.
> 
> 1) are you playing this on your OUYA
> 
> ...


Im using tincore keymapper! If you want the tincore profile go to my website on the downloads secction www.tozeleal.no.sapo.pt


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Im using tincore keymapper! If you want the tincore profile go to my website on the downloads secction www.tozeleal.no.sapo.pt


 

Cool. What about the anaglyph (red/blue 3d) mode? Did it make it into the Android version?


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Cool. What about the anaglyph (red/blue 3d) mode? Did it make it into the Android version?


Im not 100% sure!

I think i can't do this but ask anotther ouya developer!
I recomend you to talk with eldon mcguiness! He can do everything!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Im not 100% sure!
> 
> I think i can't do this but ask anotther ouya developer!
> I recomend you to talk with eldon mcguiness! He can do everything!



I think you read me a bit wrong. In the PC version of Minecraft, if you look under the options, there is a setting to turn on the Red/Blue 3D mode. I was just wondering if that option was still in the menu for the Pocket version.


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I think you read me a bit wrong. In the PC version of Minecraft, if you look under the options, there is a setting to turn on the Red/Blue 3D mode. I was just wondering if that option was still in the menu for the Pocket version.



And you are true buddy! (my damn english :S )

Well i think you aren't able to do that because the minecraft pocket edition rendered in a diferent way! But try ask mojang to make that feature possible!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> And you are true buddy! (my damn english :S )
> 
> Well i think you aren't able to do that because the minecraft pocket edition rendered in a diferent way! But try ask mojang to make that feature possible!




Ah. It's all good. I was just curious. I plan to get another 2D to 3D converter box soon. The one I used to use for my OUYA is now being used for my Wii U


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Ah. It's all good. I was just curious. I plan to get another 2D to 3D converter box soon. The one I used to use for my OUYA is now being used for my Wii U



The wii U can stream 3D? Wow!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2015)

Another thing is has anyone gotten any of the valve games to work on ouya?


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Another thing is has anyone gotten any of the valve games to work on ouya?



Only with pc streaming!
The half life and portal games are only for nvidia shield


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2015)

tozevleal said:


> Only with pc streaming!
> The half life and portal games are only for nvidia shield


Pretty sure that people worked out how to run them on any Android device.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 8, 2015)

With gl tools they will run of most hardware (well the hardware still needs to be powerful enough which the ouya is not)
and as far as anaglyph converter boxes go, unless you are feeding 3d source content, they are terrible for 2d to 3d conversion


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> WAIT! You said Minecraft.
> 
> 1) are you playing this on your OUYA
> 
> ...



there's also a port of Minetest for OUYA that works pretty good, and its free (with an option to donate).


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> With gl tools they will run of most hardware (well the hardware still needs to be powerful enough which the ouya is not)
> and as far as anaglyph converter boxes go, unless you are feeding 3d source content, they are terrible for 2d to 3d conversion



I believe we had a conversation about this a while back. I'm going on a year and 9 months since I have had my 3D Video Wizard. The 2D to 3D conversion should be judged on a game by game basis.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Another thing is has anyone gotten any of the valve games to work on ouya?


 
there are two ways: kainy and splashtop. while kainy is cheaper, it has worse stutter than splashtop. splashtop is work out-of-the-box since it will emulate itself as xbox controller. there's a catch however, streaming games can bottleneck your GPU  (my pc is nvidia 640 m) I notice loss of performance when playing few demanding games such as dolphin. the latency is even worse for shooter games. 

splashtop has a free version, so you can try before you buy the commercial version or not.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2015)

eriol33 said:


> there are two ways: kainy and splashtop. while kainy is cheaper, it has worse stutter than splashtop. splashtop is work out-of-the-box since it will emulate itself as xbox controller. there's a catch however, streaming games can bottleneck your GPU  (my pc is nvidia 640 m) I notice loss of performance when playing few demanding games such as dolphin. the latency is even worse for shooter games.
> 
> splashtop has a free version, so you can try before you buy the commercial version or not.


I was actually talking about the valve games that are on the shield tab and shield portable


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I was actually talking about the valve games that are on the shield tab and shield portable


 
whoops, when you said valve I immediately thought of "steam", my bad


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2015)

Allright OUYA Nation, what's everyone playing this week? Yesterday I was playing Shenmue using Reicast but now I'm busy trying to solve a screen resolution issue in hopes that I don't have to factory reset  Hopefully I will see some better news from the rest of you!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 20, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Allright OUYA Nation, what's everyone playing this week? Yesterday I was playing Shenmue using Reicast but now I'm busy trying to solve a screen resolution issue in hopes that I don't have to factory reset  Hopefully I will see some better news from the rest of you!


 
Nothing really except piddling with n64oid benchmarks and Mario 3d land on my 3ds. Also hope to start little big planet 2 soon


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Nothing really except piddling with n64oid benchmarks and Mario 3d land on my 3ds. Also hope to start little big planet 2 soon


 

Sounds cool. My Wife and I spent a lot of time playing Disney Infinity on Wii U this week. Right now I'm trying to figure out how to uninstall a app on my OUYA using ADB. I FINALLY got my wife's PC to recognize the OUYA as a ADB device, now to get the PC to be able to send commands to the console.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 20, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Sounds cool. My Wife and I spent a lot of time playing Disney Infinity on Wii U this week. Right now I'm trying to figure out how to uninstall a app on my OUYA using ADB. I FINALLY got my wife's PC to recognize the OUYA as a ADB device, now to get the PC to be able to send commands to the console.


 
Sounds neat it. Any certain reason why you want that?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Sounds neat it. Any certain reason why you want that?


 

Right now I can't use my OUYA. I was trying to force it to 480p so I could just upscale with my HDMi to Component adapter. I should have went 640x480 or up to VGA resolution 800x600 but instead I tried to do 720x480 and the OUYA hates it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 20, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Right now I can't use my OUYA. I was trying to force it to 480p so I could just upscale with my HDMi to Component adapter. I should have went 640x480 or up to VGA resolution 800x600 but instead I tried to do 720x480 and the OUYA hates it.


 
Well that suck, hope you fix it


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well that suck, hope you fix it


 

Agreed. The only other option is to factory reset and loose everything  I'm close. I should probably stop here and continue tomorrow after I'm well rested.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 8, 2015)

Man, where did all the OUYA users go?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Man, where did all the OUYA users go?


All five of them bought Android phones and moved on.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Man, where did all the OUYA users go?


Still here just been busy lately


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Still here just been busy lately


 

I'm still hanging in there lol. I'll be playing some Game of Thrones on my OUYA tonight.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I'm still hanging in there lol. I'll be playing some Game of Thrones on my OUYA tonight.


Cool 
I've been playing my android exploring other emulators and indie gamea


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 8, 2015)

Run Sackboy Run works on the OUYA but I have yet to figure out how to get it to work with a controller. I'm also trying to find a hub that will work with my hard drive. I miss multiplayer gaming.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 8, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Run Sackboy Run works on the OUYA but I have yet to figure out how to get it to work with a controller. I'm also trying to find a hub that will work with my hard drive. I miss multiplayer gaming.


Tried tincore?


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Tried tincore?


 

Not yet but I might give it a shot. I have 3 major goals for my OUYA

1) Find a USB hub solution that allows me to use my HDD and have multiplayer

2) Find a device that will allow me to convert my 1080p or 720p signal into a 1080i signal

3) Test my Ethernet powerline adapters and start a PlayCast account.

...so much work to do. I swear I need to work at OUYA's Q.A. department.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

1) wouldn't this work or not?http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-2-0-7-PORT-HUB/dp/B000TTTJ36

2) isn't that wholly on ouyaouya?

3)good luck with that and hope it works


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> 1) wouldn't this work or not?http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-2-0-7-PORT-HUB/dp/B000TTTJ36
> 
> 2) isn't that wholly on ouyaouya?
> 
> 3)good luck with that and hope it works


 
*1)* Man, I wasn't really trying to spend $20+ on a hub but after so many fails, it seems like it's the only way 

*2)* From my earlier test it seems as if the OUYA can only output 1080p, 720p and 480p. 480p was LOVELY on my TV (mostly sharp text and beautiful colors) but some games would try to overcompensate for the lower resolution which would end up with garbled text (damn Tell Tale games  ). The TV I use for the OUYA is a CRT HDTV and only outputs in 1080i, 480p and 480i and has no HDMI ports. Right not my only choices are

A - 720p via HDMI to composite which guarantees that everything shows up appropriately but text outside of games isnt that great and the color quality sucks.

B - 480p via HDMI to component. AMAZING picture but some games get stupid. It's only 10% of the games but ALL of the Tell Tale games are in that 10% making the minority a strong one and I dont want to enjoy my OUYA without those games.

*3)* My Ethernet powerline adapters should be here by Friday. I really hope all goes well with that. I'm losing 20+ games via the OnLive shutdown so Playcast is my new alternative.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 9, 2015)

I got OUYA. It was bricked. Took it apart. Use box as paper weight.


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 9, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Man, where did all the OUYA users go?



i bought a shield portable and have kicked 99% of all my ouya exclusive content to it with titanium backup.
still use my ouya occasionally, but the shield can connect to the tv too at 1080p, and it's got tegra4 opposed to the ouyas tegra3.

also ouya kinda pisses me off with the closed store. i prefer being able to buy a game via googleplay which leaves the option to transfer it to whatever android device i choose.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2015)

VatoLoco said:


> i bought a shield portable and have kicked 99% of all my ouya exclusive content to it with titanium backup.
> still use my ouya occasionally, but the shield can connect to the tv too at 1080p, and it's got tegra4 opposed to the ouyas tegra3.
> 
> also ouya kinda pisses me off with the closed store. i prefer being able to buy a game via googleplay which leaves the option to transfer it to whatever android device i choose.


 

You could just transfer the OUYA store over to your Shield lol. Ive performed that mod a few times and if Android x86 gets its act together I might get a mini PC and dual-boot the OUYA version of Android and Windows 8 and make it a multi console.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You could just transfer the OUYA store over to your Shield lol. Ive performed that mod a few times and if Android x86 gets its act together I might get a mini PC and dual-boot the OUYA version of Android and Windows 8 and make it a multi console.


Why add Windows? You can't do that much on specs like that (assuming its a windows tab)


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Why add Windows? You can't do that much on specs like that (assuming its a windows tab)



I wouldn't be adding Windows to a OUYA lol. I would be adding OUYA's launcher to a Windows mini PC. I love my OUYA but its time for a upgrade either from OUYA or I make my own upgrade.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I wouldn't be adding Windows to a OUYA lol. I would be adding OUYA's launcher to a Windows mini PC. I love my OUYA but its time for a upgrade either from OUYA or I make my own upgrade.


Got it. Yeah makes since but I thought ouya store was only for arm devices?


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Got it. Yeah makes since but I thought ouya store was only for arm devices?


 

You can stick "Discover" on any android device but games downloaded from it may not run. That's why I'm waiting for Android x86's interpreter to gain some more improvements.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You can stick "Discover" on any android device but games downloaded from it may not run. That's why I'm waiting for Android x86's interpreter to gain some more improvements.


Well that's interesting to know. Hopefully the new nvida shield and Razer forge will get it in case the ouya2 never happens


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 9, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You could just transfer the OUYA store over to your Shield lol. Ive performed that mod a few times and if Android x86 gets its act together I might get a mini PC and dual-boot the OUYA version of Android and Windows 8 and make it a multi console.



one of the first things i did after getting my shield was use your tut to get ouya stuff on it, which ran fine on jellybean but it stopped working when the shields firmware was updated  to kk.


edit: mindblasting frustration deluxe for homebrew enthusiasts.
just tried it and happy to say you can run the psp ports of sqrxz 2, 3, and 4 on the ouya/shield via ppsspp =)

edit also: i wish DraStic had dldi support. i'd <3 to have some good ol' ds homebrew on me android.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 10, 2015)

Head's up on a new release. Ubisoft's "Driver: Speedboar Paradise" works on the OUYA. When you play this game, be sure to play ALL of the tutorial (till you meet Tanner the cop) before quitting.

Google Play Link Here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubisoft.driver.hotwaters

Additionally, I REALLY REALLY wish that a developer would make the following

- OUYA controller to XBox 360 controller mod
- OUYA controller to Nexus controller mod

I've noticed a few games that would benefit from the two.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Head's up on a new release. Ubisoft's "Driver: Speedboar Paradise" works on the OUYA. When you play this game, be sure to play ALL of the tutorial (till you meet Tanner the cop) before quitting.
> 
> Google Play Link Here:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ubisoft.driver.hotwaters
> ...


 
I thought it works on a nexus player, unless you were thinking of something else


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I thought it works on a nexus player, unless you were thinking of something else


 

Right now we have a OUYA to MOGA controller mod. That mod allows you to select from a apps list, MOGA controller compatible games. When you launch one of those games, they will recognize your OUYA controller as a MOGA controller. It's a great mod for many Android games that offer controller support. The thing is, there are a fair amount of Android games that have controller support but do NOT support the MOGA or OUYA controller. For those games we need one of the mods I stated in my last post.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Right now we have a OUYA to MOGA controller mod. That mod allows you to select from a apps list, MOGA controller compatible games. When you launch one of those games, they will recognize your OUYA controller as a MOGA controller. It's a great mod for many Android games that offer controller support. The thing is, there are a fair amount of Android games that have controller support but do NOT support the MOGA or OUYA controller. For those games we need one of the mods I stated in my last post.


 
Hmm I guess it depend but really it sucks as a direct mod would be much better


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 10, 2015)

For those interested in cloud gaming on the OUYA, OnLive might be a gonner but Playcast is doing nicely. For 7.99 you get access to 24 of 26 games. Games 25 and 26 are Darksiders 2 and Red Faction Armageddon and require their own rental payments. Your account is automatically charged monthly and a visit to OUYA's webpage is required to stop payment. Additionally I do not see options for a Parent/Child account situation and I'm not sure about what happens to your saves upon payment stop. That's all for now. I will add additional info later.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> For those interested in cloud gaming on the OUYA, OnLive might be a gonner but Playcast is doing nicely. For 7.99 you get access to 24 of 26 games. Games 25 and 26 are Darksiders 2 and Red Faction Armageddon and require their own rental payments. Your account is automatically charged monthly and a visit to OUYA's webpage is required to stop payment. Additionally I do not see options for a Parent/Child account situation and I'm not sure about what happens to your saves upon payment stop. That's all for now. I will add additional info later.


What games do you get with playcast? I searched but couldn't find a list


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> What games do you get with playcast? I searched but couldn't find a list




Overlord 2
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Dirt 3
Fear 3
Shank
Batman: Arkham City GOTY Edition
Shank2
WRC 3
MUD
MotoGP 13
The Mysterious Cities of Gold
PAC-MAN and the Ghostly Adventures
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+
Darksiders
Ridge Racer Unbounded
Battle vs Chess
Ace Combat Assault Horizon
Ethan: Meteor Hunter
LEGO The Lord of the Rings
Grid
LEGO Batman 2
LEGO Harry Potter Years 5-7
Batman Arkham Asylum
Red Faction: Guerrilla


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Overlord 2
> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
> Dirt 3
> Fear 3
> ...


Well that's really great for only 8 bucks provided your internet is decent


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well that's really great for only 8 bucks provided your internet is decent


It's not even that. At home I get between 50-120 Mbps and Playcast will give me a 720p stream. At my in-laws, they get 1-3 Mbps and I get a extremely smooth 16:9 480p stream. Both steams look beautiful. The point is, Playcast has a nice little way of adjusting for your connection.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> It's not even that. At home I get between 50-120 Mbps and Playcast will give me a 720p stream. At my in-laws, they get 1-3 Mbps and I get a extremely smooth 16:9 480p stream. Both steams look beautiful. The point is, Playcast has a nice little way of adjusting for your connection.


 
Hmm that's great. I get good 50 Mbps on WiFi (better if either net) and could do good with that service. Only thing is the potential nvidia service looks better once it comes but still its great if you have an ouya


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Hmm that's great. I get good 50 Mbps on WiFi (better if either net) and could do good with that service. Only thing is the potential nvidia service looks better once it comes but still its great if you have an ouya



Interesting part with Playcast is that they take the time to edit the controller/button icons of games to reflect the OUYA controller.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Interesting part with Playcast is that they take the time to edit the controller/button icons of games to reflect the OUYA controller.


 
Wow that's actually really cool! Can you also use a ps3 controller with ouya on playcast if you don't have an extra ouya?


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Wow that's actually really cool! Can you also use a ps3 controller with ouya on playcast if you don't have an extra ouya?



Aside from emus, I don't really deal with Sony stuff so sorry that I can't answer that question.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Wow that's actually really cool! Can you also use a ps3 controller with ouya on playcast if you don't have an extra ouya?



UPDATE: after scanning the old Playcast thread on OUYAForum, I found out that the PS3 controller is indeed supported by Playcast. Have fun!


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 13, 2015)

*THE OUYA MASTER POST OF INFORMATION*​ 
*THIS TH**READ IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

Some mod will be pissed at me for triple posting and I'm sorry but I'm about to do a master drop of OUYA information "for the record" Also, if there's a way to make this the first post of the thread, it should be.

*OUYA's Official Website*
http://ouya.tv

*In the event you are having issues with OUYA's Discover store and need to grab a OUYA related APK*
https://www.totalouya.com/

Here are a few OUYA tutorials that should get your started


Spoiler



Coming Soon


 
For those of you hardcore Android gamers, obviously there are some Android games that just are not available on OUYA's Discover store. Here is a list of games Available on Google Play that have been confirmed to work to varying degrees:

*Google Play Games Compatible with the OUYA*


Spoiler



01) Alpha Zen
02) Angry Birds (all of em!)
03) ARC Redux
04) Asphalt 8
05) Bad Piggies
06) Badland
07) Beach buggy racing
08) Brothers in arms 3
09) Bladelords
10) Blitz brigade
11) Blood sword the
12) Castle of illusion
13) Marvel champions
14) Color zen
15) Cordy
16) Cordy 2
17) Costume quest
18) Crazy taxi
19) Dark meadow
20) Dead effect
21) Dead trigger
22) Dead trigger 2
23) Defenders
24) Deus Ex The Fall
25) Dead on Arrival 2
26) Driver Speedboat Paradise
27) Dungeon Hunter 4
28) Dungeon Quest
29) Fight Game Heroes?
30) Sims Free play
31) Gangstar 4
32) Goat Simulator
33) Godus
34) Galaxy on Fire 2
35) Game of Thrones
36) GT Racing 2
37) GTA 3
38) GTA Vice City
38) GTA San Andreas
40) Jetpack Joyride
41) Kung Fun Rabbit
42) Leo's Fortune
43) Limbo
44) M.U.S.E.
45) Manuganu 2
46) Marvel Pinball
47) Max Payne
48) Modern Combat 4
49) Modern Combat 5
50) My Little Pony
51) Layton Mystery Room
52) N.O.V.A. 3
53) Project Occupation
54) Pew Pew
55) Paper Monsters
56) Prince of Persia: Shadow & Flame
57) Powerpuff Girls: Defenders of Townsville (Amazon Appstore exclusive now)
58) Rayman Fiesta Run
59) Re-volt 2 Multiplayer
60) Real Boxing
61) Riptide 2
62) Robotek
63) Royal Revolt
64) Real Soccer 13
65) Run Sackboy Run
66) Republique
67) Samurai Vengeance 2
68) Scribblenauts Remix
69) Shadowgun Deadzone
79) Shadowrun
71) Shine Runner
72) Six Guns
73) The Amazing Spider-Man 2
74) Steam punk Racing 3D
75) Tainted Keep
76) Tank Battles
77) The Dark Knight Returns (Batman)
78) Tales from the Borderlands
79) The Silent Age
80) The Wolf Among Us
81) Unreal Fighter Lite
82) Virtua Tennis
83) The Walking Dead Season 1
]84) The Walking Dead Season 2
]85) Wild Blood
]86) Wind-up Knight
]87) Yesterday
88) Zen Pinball


 
*Notable Online Games*


Spoiler



- Neon Shadow: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Neon-Shadow/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS)*

- Meltdown: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Meltdown/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS)*

- Order & Chaos Online:https://www.ouya.tv/game/Order-Chaos-Online/*OUYA servers ONLY*

- CardMatch3D: https://www.ouya.tv/game/CardMatch-3D/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS, Windows,Mac, Linux)*

- Muffin Knight: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Muffin-Knight/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS)*

- Vendetta Online: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Vendetta-Online/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS,Windows, Mac, Linux)*

- Arena of Heroes: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Arena-of-Heroes/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS,Windows, Mac)*

- Bionauts Online: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Bionauts-Online/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS)*

- Mech Battle Arena: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Mech-Battle-Arena/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS)*

- Forsaken Planet: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Forsaken-Planet/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS)*

- Tower Master: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Tower-Master/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Windows, Mac)*

- Quintet: https://www.ouya.tv/game/Quintet/*Cross Platform (OUYA, Android, iOS, Windows, Mac,Linux)*

- Slashers: The Power Battles: *Cross Platform (OUYA,Android)*

- Fright Fight:

- Chess 2: The Sequel:


 

*Games Available in the "Playcast Packful of Fun"*


Spoiler



Overlord 2
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Dirt 3
Fear 3
Shank
Batman: Arkham City GOTY Edition
Shank2
WRC 3
MUD
MotoGP 13
The Mysterious Cities of Gold
PAC-MAN and the Ghostly Adventures
PAC-MAN Championship Edition DX+
Darksiders
Ridge Racer Unbounded
Battle vs Chess
Ace Combat Assault Horizon
Ethan: Meteor Hunter
LEGO The Lord of the Rings
Grid
LEGO Batman 2
LEGO Harry Potter Years 5-7
Batman Arkham Asylum
Red Faction: Guerrilla


 
*Game Available on Playcast via Rental (NOT included in the "Packful of Fun")*


Spoiler



Darksiders 2
Red Faction: Armageddon


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> *THIS THREAD IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
> 
> Some mod will be pissed at me for triple posting and I'm sorry but I'm about to do a master drop of OUYA information "for the record" Also, if there's a way to make this the first post of the thread, it should be.
> 
> ...



Google Play Games Compatible with the OUYA

Is wrong in how you had it


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Google Play Games Compatible with the OUYA
> 
> Is wrong in how you had it


 
...yeah I'm trying to figure out why I have two spoiler tags under the first section. Obviously the second spoiler tag has the game list


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> ...yeah I'm trying to figure out why I have two spoiler tags under the first section. Obviously the second spoiler tag has the game list


No it looks OK, but I have to say the amount of games that are on both is good


----------



## go-vegan (May 29, 2015)

hi there OUYA people,
i'm considering to buy OUYA to emulate old consoles such as NES, SNES, GBA and everything it can handle.
is OUYA any good for this purpose?


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2015)

go-vegan said:


> hi there OUYA people,
> i'm considering to buy OUYA to emulate old consoles such as NES, SNES, GBA and everything it can handle.
> is OUYA any good for this purpose?


 

OUYA is perfect for emulation. I emulate PSP, Dreamcast and PlayStation One one the console


----------



## RevPokemon (May 29, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> OUYA is perfect for emulation. I emulate PSP, Dreamcast and PlayStation One one the console


How well is Dreamcast on it?


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How well is Dreamcast on it?


 
Shenmue and Sonic Adventure are damn near perfect, otherwise the emulator could use an update.


----------



## go-vegan (May 29, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> OUYA is perfect for emulation. I emulate PSP, Dreamcast and PlayStation One one the console


 
whoa, that sounds good.

-can you use your own (wired) USB controller on OUYA?
-i've heard there was some input lag with original controller, is that fixed?
-how hard is to install those emulators and set up everything?
-i don't intend to use OUYA store, but i heard setup is forcing you to link your credit card anyways to use device, is this true?
-my family is tech dumb, how user friendly is interface?, will they be able to run super mario on the NES emulator when i am not around?


----------



## LightyKD (May 29, 2015)

go-vegan said:


> whoa, that sounds good.
> 
> -can you use your own (wired) USB controller on OUYA?
> 
> ...


----------

